# John Deere 1010C Loader



## k1burner

You will have to excuse my ignorance, I understand farm tractors and airplanes but know nothing about crawlers, other than having operated them a few hours. I am looking at a John Deere 1010 Loader crawler. What can you folks tell me about them, good bad and ugly. This particular one has a winch and what I would guess to be a 3/4 to 1 yard bucket on the front. 

Weight as configured? 

Current owner says one lag runs faster than the other (drifts when going straight) My question is how difficult is it to change the steering clutches and the cost to do such a thing? Parts or to have professionally done? 

What are these worth as far as a range with it running (not smoking) fair paint, needing a steering clutch job, gas engine? 

How does this machine compare to a first generation JD350? 

Thanks for any help you can provide, since I don't know about crawlers I cannot help but I know airplanes, and farm tractors if anyone has questions I can return the favor with. 

Mark


----------



## MFreund

I have no experience with crawlers but I have heard they are very expensive to repair driveline issues. That said I would love to have a 1010 loader crawler.

Here is a link to Deereparts and there is a PDF file you can download of the parts manual. Then you could find out what parts cost.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


The first generation xx10 series had troubles with the cylinder liners, not as bad a issue with the gas motors vs the diesel. How much are you going to use it.? As a farm or recreational tractor the steering would be something you could live with. As a business tractor not a chance. 

Green magazine had a feature on the 1010 series in the August 2009 issue with production numbers and model breakdowns. I looked at their websight and the do not have the article on there. I have the magazine but my brother has it. We pass magazines back and forth. 

I think it would be a great piece of history to preserve. Could you get some pictures ??:


----------



## k1burner

*1010c pictures*

here are a couple pictures....


----------



## k1burner

*1010c*

lets try this again


----------



## k1burner

*1010c pics*

wish I could attach multiple files in one post


----------



## k1burner

*1010c*

maybe


----------



## k1burner

*1010c*

yet another


----------



## k1burner

*1010c loader*

last one I promise


----------



## urednecku

SWEET!!
One could have "loads" of fun with that....
Good luck, wish I could help.


----------



## k1burner

*1010C*

so what would you guess its worth, supposedly runs well but pulls to one side......... Am not sure if I want to run away or overgross the trailer and drag it to the house to play......


----------



## urednecku

Sorry, wish I could be more help. A google search, this is the only one I found 
http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machine/263619
(Just to give you an idea.) I think it would depend on what you are planning to do with it, how much you would put into it.
As for fixing it yourself, also several questions..if you feel you could fix it yourself, and how much time and money you could afford to spend on it.

Good luck!!


----------



## MFreund

You could bring it to my house and we could find something to move!!!  It looks good to me!!!


----------



## Live Oak

The 1010 was a first attempt at a track loader/dozer. They were not very good machines and a real pain in the ass to work on. The 350 series was better but not by much in my opinion. The HLR transmission had the right idea but poor design. 

If one side of the loader will not turn, chances are the seals in the brake drum well are leaking and oil has contaminated the brake band. You will have to open it up for a look. Could be just out of adjustment. 

The machine looks to be in overall good condition. Might make for a good restoration project. 

What condition are the bottom rollers and drive sprockets in? Best to have at least a half hour operation session and test out everything on the machine to see what works and what needs repair. These things can be very expensive to repair even if you do the work yourself.


----------



## jetdog

*JD 1010C*

K1 Burner:

Strange as this may sound, I too am looking at an old JD 1010C as a rebuild project . More importantly I am working on a HGS Cat-II/IIIa Manual for our DA-900ExEASy.......yes I am a corporate pilot myself! (10 type-ratings but on Falcons the past few years). Hope the A&P will help with this little old dozer. Looks a lot like your pics, but no ROPs, winch, and is a diesel.

Sounds like we have a lot in common.....wishing we were wrenching on an old implement while we are sitting at FL430 programming an FMS!

I just rebuilt a JD 4020, MF50C, and a Rhino FL15 Mag the past 3 months. Now eyeing an old JD1010C that's been sitting at a neighboring ranch for at least a few decades. But it looks like it's all there, but was wondering about product (parts) support, etc. While my expereince has generally been on MF and David Brown farm tractors, this will be my first go with something on tracks and I only have about 48-hours total running a dozer back in college. So I am a little concerned about getting lost if I have to get too far away from the engine and into the drivetrain.

I too would like to know what it's approximate weight for transport to our barn/shop.

Give me an e-mail to [email protected] when you have a chance. "Jetdog"


----------



## eegger

So as I get older and move away from my 4 legged friends (they can hurt you!), I'm picking up 4 wheeled and most recently 2 tracked conveyances. My "new" 1961 JD 1010C with blade is alot of fun but I've been unable to find an owner's or operators manual. Found the parts manual OK, but I like to see basic stuff and the "Service Manual" looks to be voluminous (and expensive).
Any one got one I could beg, borrow, or steal at a reasonable price?
This machine has both 3point and PTO which, I'm told is unusual and I plan to use with a bush hog to cut sage brush. Other than not getting sidewise to my steep hills, I'd appreciate any thoughts or suggestions.
Thanks
eegger


----------



## klinkhammer

eegger said:


> I've been unable to find an owner's or operators manual. Found the parts manual OK, but I like to see basic stuff and the "Service Manual" looks to be voluminous (and expensive).
> Any one got one I could beg, borrow, or steal at a reasonable price?
> eegger


I picked up a 1010 a couple of years ago with Loader and Backhoe. I found all my manuals including the Backhoe service manual on ebay. I found a package deal for 5 books Service Manual, Crawler Parts, Loader Parts, Crawler Operators, Loader Operators $110 free shipping - Item #181956824551. ( new to forum can't leave a link yet)
You can Search ebay for "john deere 1010 crawler" and you will find a lot of goodies.
Hope this helps


----------

